# Hobie kayak Demo Day



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like we are doing a demo day here at Keysailing on Pensacola beach tomorrow morning starting at 10 we will have all the Hobie kayaks in the water stop by and check them out


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey do you know what time they will be out until?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

wetsuits and hot chocolate?


----------

